# Litter size



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My question is If I have a doe who has freshened twice with one kid both times is she most likely going to always have a single? She is a boer. My other doe who has freshened I think 4 times has had single, twins, triplets, then twins again. So I am guessing hers will vary. I just dont know if there is something I can doe to get her to release more eggs when she is bred so I can get twins? I just hate worrying about huge singletons. It makes me really think hard about how to feed her in her last month of gestation and I dont think I would be as worried if I know there was a chance for her to have twins. Thanks I know this is prob a dumb question but hey I am a blonde.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Has she been wormed? What are you feeding? Feed is half the battle when trying for multiples. Genetics of course is the other half.  Try upping her grain and feeding a good alfalfa starting a few weeks before breeding her. IF she still has a single you know its genetic and not feed.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

agree. about a week or two before 'flush' her by upping the grain, she'll release more eggs.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O ok sounds good thank you both


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep...flushing her may help....... 

With boers they can surprise you when having babies....I have one older doe that gave me twins all the time....this last year she surprised me and had a a single....I was like "WHAT?" ...so I went in to check... sure enough....she was done... :wink:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My doe went from a single as a yearling, twins as a two year old, and then skipped straight to 4 as a 3 year old-should of seen my face when I heard that news! Hopefully she'll go back to 2 or try just having three this next time-hope she gives me a buck kid for a change to.


----------



## Curious4 (Feb 27, 2013)

How common is five kids in a litter?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not very common.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know this is a really old thread but I will comment again. That same doe ended up having twins in 2011 didnt breed in 2012 and had twins again in 2013. So I guess they will always keep you guessing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I know, they sure do don't they.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They sure do! A pair of sisters almost always take turns having quads.
One year she only had a single.
A % doe has a quad habit. This season it was trips.


----------

